# PDA: Kamera aus C# ansprechen



## psychomama (4. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin ziemlich ratlos und brauche dringend Hilfe.
Ich muss für einen PDA in C# ein Programm schreiben, das auf die Kamera des PDAs zugreift, Fotos macht und abspeichert.
Hierzu fehlt mir schoneinmal der grundlegende Einstieg.

Allerdings kommt noch etwas hinzu. Der PDA auf dem das Programm laufen soll, den habe ich zum Entwickeln nicht zur Verfügung. Nur einen anderen. Anderer Hersteller, usw.

Jetzt frage ich mich, wenn ich einen Ansatz gefunden habe auf dem "Entwicklungs-PDA", z.B. mit speziellen .dlls, läuft dieses Programm dann auch sicher auf dem anderen PDA?

Über hilfe wäre ich endlos dankbar.

Liebe Grüße
kipfi


----------

